# Unable to upgrade at FreeBSD 8



## RedFoxy (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all!
Some times ago I tried to update from my 7.2p7 to lastes 8.0 version, but for a problem, the upgrade procedure fails, the procedure stops at kernel update because the partiton haven't enought free space, when it aborts I cleaned and get the kernel's and system files that the update deleted to get back the server to go, now it looks ok and I've just some troubles...

Then I want upgrade again but I've a trouble with freebsd-update, when I try I get:


```
# freebsd-update -r 8.0-RELEASE upgrade   
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.2-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base world/catpages world/dict world/games world/info
world/lib32 world/manpages world/proflibs

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/doc

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 7.2-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 4 patches... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 1 files... done.
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
<< CUT! A lot of same rows >>
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
Attempting to automatically merge changes in files... done.

The following file could not be merged automatically: /etc/amd.map
Press Enter to edit this file in /usr/bin/vi and resolve the conflicts
manually...

<<<<<<< current version
#
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/amd.map,v 1.10.10.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
=======
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/amd.map,v 1.10.10.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
>>>>>>> 8.0-RELEASE
#
/defaults       type:=host;fs:=${autodir}/${rhost}/host;rhost:=${key}
*               opts:=rw,grpid,resvport,vers=3,proto=tcp,nosuid,nodev

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE: /boot/device.hints
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? n
```

I tried to delete /var/db/freebsd-update/* but nothing changed...


```
# la /var/db/freebsd-update/
total 552
drwx------   5 root  wheel     512 Mar 20 16:32 .
drwxr-xr-x  12 root  wheel     512 Mar 19 05:08 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  129776 Mar 20 16:31 INDEX-NEW
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  143229 Mar 20 16:31 INDEX-PRESENT
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      14 Mar 20 15:36 f465c3739385890c221dff1a05e578c6cae0d0430e46996d319db7439f884336-install -> install.RppzV3
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  210944 Mar 20 16:31 files
drwx------   2 root  wheel     512 Mar 20 15:36 install.RppzV3
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      11 Mar 20 15:36 lasteolwarn
drwxr-xr-x   6 root  wheel     512 Mar 20 16:31 merge
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      56 Mar 20 16:30 modifiedfiles
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     800 Feb 27 11:41 pub.ssl
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      75 Mar 20 16:25 serverlist
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      75 Mar 20 16:25 serverlist_full
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      25 Mar 20 16:25 serverlist_tried
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     225 Mar 20 16:25 tINDEX.present
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     111 Mar 20 16:25 tag
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   28103 Mar 20 16:30 tomerge-old
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    6837 Mar 20 16:31 tomerge-old-paths

# la /var/db/freebsd-update/files/
total 160164
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    210944 Mar 20 16:31 .
drwx------  5 root  wheel       512 Mar 20 16:32 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       146 Mar 19 05:27 00182857e8b71330a656d08aa38faff800fc790f427fd136c4b43f77117a3f97.gz
<< CUT! A lot of other .gz files >>
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     24629 Mar 19 05:28 fff904c953e068a2e0238d4de406730f847895e75c3232bdefa9df105009369c.gz
```

I've no idea how to fix it :|


----------

